# Bosch Colt Router



## wpreman (Mar 27, 2008)

Wing79….I'd sure like to see pictures of your mini router table, I'm currently working on a design myself.


----------



## wing79 (Dec 10, 2008)

Sure I'll snap a pic when I get home. Its a really simple design. I built out of a piece of scrap melamine, for a one time use. But then as time went on I used it more and more and put some folding legs (small 12" perfect for a table top) on it. wing79


----------



## JayDee (Mar 2, 2009)

I have this router and now I think I'm going to make a small table for it. I love the router. I use it all the time. Can't wait to see the pic of your table.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Mine doesnt have the variable speed and I'll compare your photo to my trimmer. They sure look the same and right where the cam is that locks the outer casing to the router, the metal contacts each other and cannot clamp properly…....................and it slowly slides either lowering the router bit or raising it. Sorry but I'm not impressed, especially when I look at the parts I cleaned (mortised) out to accept a butt hinge…...having to shim out one hinge is simply not acceptable.

Always happy when the gang is happy with their tool, but this boy must have got a defective one


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

I have three of them and use them all the time with no problems.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

You use all three routers at the same time? sorry Les I couldn't resist.

Jim


----------



## wing79 (Dec 10, 2008)

attached.)!


----------



## wing79 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## wing79 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## wing79 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## wing79 (Dec 10, 2008)

Sorry for those who were waiting for the pictures. I find I use this table more than my large Bench Dog table. I would have built a nicer one but I honestly thought I was gonna thorw this one out after I made it. But I kept it around and kept going back to it over and over. Simple, cheap, and very very useful. Can't beat that!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I bought one of these when my local hardware store had a no tax weekend and I have used it with extremely good results. Being so small and light it is easy to handle and yet it has plenty of power.
It's is a worthwhile tool!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I have one, and it has never disappointed me.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

What a great picture of your happy Son !! I never even thought of mounting my little Bosch to a table…I've never (yet) had any issues with it . Usually if there are any defective tools out there , I'm the one that gets to enjoy the frustrations of owning one of them. Where did you find the legs for your table ?


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I hope the router was unplugged before he sat down…ouch!


----------



## mrarsen (Mar 10, 2009)

I have this router and now I think I'm going to make a small table for it. I love the router. I use it all the time. Can't wait to see the pic of your table.

=======================
my.opera.com


----------



## Whitewolf (Oct 25, 2009)

Yea, I hope he doesn't turn the router on!! I also have a Colt router, and it is one of my favorite tools! It is perfect for what it does, I also have two shaper tables and a larger router, but so many times I just pick up the Colt and it does the job without fuss, and a lot less noise, too! The little motor is a "soft start" and starts up smoothly.


----------



## tjbier (Oct 22, 2009)

Have one also, a awesome little tool! Very versitile. variable speed, also


----------



## WoodJitsu (Oct 3, 2010)

I bought one of these and promptly returned it. I typically like Bosch products, but this router is not designed well. The actual motor is great, it ran well, with plenty of power. But there's a major flaw in the base locking mechanism. There are 2 locks. One that you twist the whole unit, and the other is a latch. The problem is that no matter how much I tensioned the latch lock, the router would slide within the base -even with the twist lock. Put a little downward pressure and the router slides. Found out the hard way by ruining a project. The idea of the palm router is great, but this one needs some improvement. The new dewalt looks interesting.


----------

